# Orbea Terra



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

*The New 2017 Orbea Terra*

Looks cool. Very similar to the Giant TCX SX, Focus Paralane, and Scott Addict Gravel Disc:

https://www.cxmagazine.com/orbea-terra-full-carbon-disc-brake-equipped-cross-gravel-bike

2016 Interbike: Orbea Terra Carbon Gravel Bike | Gravel Cyclist: The Gravel Cycling Experience


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It's finally out. Looks cool:

https://www.bikerumor.com/2017/04/03/orbea-terra-all-road-bike-gets-a-firm-grip-on-production/

https://www.orbea.com/us-en/brands/terra/


----------

